# Good Buy HMS Hood



## johnbr (Jul 1, 2007)

The last moments of the hood seconds after this was taken it was gone By the Bismarck and the Prinz Eugen


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi !!!
I don't think it is a HMS Hood in the pic.The ship was a two-funnels battle cruiser.Both funnels were mounted close to each other and to the main battle station.In the pic we can see the one funnel only (unless the first one had been destroyed by the german shells).Also the three-pod mast with the main 4575 m rangefinder, the fire commanding centre of the main artillery and the antitorpedo defence station, was also mounted very close to the main tower.In the uploaded by me pic you can see he HMS Hood midship which looks different from the one in the posted above picture.

source : British Navy Ships--HMS Hood (1920-1941)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Plus if I am correct the explosion was so powerful it broke the ship in 2. That ship up there is still in one piece.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2007)

The extra bonus for you Der Adler. 
I have taken the funnel and the mast shapes into my considerstion only.They look different enough to say that it is not HMS Hood.


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Okay well I stand corrected.

I do recount though that the Hood was broke in two by one massive explosion. Was this explosion shortly after this picture was taken or what?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2007)

I assume so. I think it was a secondary explosion  magazine going up that broke her in too. She was hit with a couple of shells beforehand and then the one which hit the magazine which destroyed the ship


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2007)

This wee bang you mean?







Correction.....I found the same picture where it says it is HMS Barham. Any ideas?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2007)

Ship in the photo may be the _Hood_, but the photo looks fake to me. I'm no expert, I could be wrong. Just my gut.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 1, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> Guys... it's Hood. Took me 20 mins to realize



You photoshop stud you


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

mkloby said:


> You photoshop stud you



Yeah but the color drawing that he photoshoped onto it fits perfectly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2007)

I wonder if people try to photshop themselfs for better looks....


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2007)

Hallo guys !!
O.K. I haven't taken the direction of moving into consideration in the way like Cyrano has. But I'm still not convinced if it is HMS Hood.Although the photoshoped coloured Hood fits perfectly, the marked areas in my pic look differently.According to a book about HMS Hood where I've found a colour profile of she in the day when she was sunk there shouldn't be anything on the first platform of the rear mast.Meanwhile,in Johnbr's pic it is visible something like a small cabin.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 2, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> What is a "stud"?



Haha - Seriously? I was applauding your skillful use of photoshop... that's all.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2007)

I wish a mod would change the spelling of "buy" to "bye".


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 2, 2007)

Known fact.

Bismark had twin barrel turrets.

Observation from photo.

Two sets of two splashes which appear between the "photographer" and the ship.

Ergo, it missed with this slavo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> I wish a mod would change the spelling of "buy" to "bye".



I thought about it, but decided to leave it for comic value.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2007)

I read in the book Battleships By William h Garzke Jr and Robert O Dulin Jr that on that day the only thing that saved the Prince of Wales is most of the shells she got hit by did not go off.They found one of Prinz Eugen 8" in there 5.25 shell handing room they told the crew of the Eugen if all her shells had gone off the Wales would also be on the bottom of the sea.


----------



## umbry101 (Jun 12, 2011)

The ship in the photo certainly IS HMS Hood. However, the photograph is wrongly captioned because it does NOT show the final moment of HMS Hood at all. 
Firstly, the bottom lefthand corner of the photo shows another ship in company with HMS Hood, and from her position in the photo, she would be alongside and slightly ahead of Hood, but during the action against Bismarck, which this photo is supposed to be, the only ship in company with Hood was HMS Prince of Wales, which was in fact astern of Hood, and indeed had to take evasive action to avoid hitting the Hood's sinking wreckage. If Hood were explode in the position shown in the photo, the ship alongside would already be pulling away from the sinking wreck, and therefore in no way likely to hit it.
Secondly, the ship in the foreground is not HMS Prince of Wales, the quarterdeck shown is far too small and the turret in view is Not a quadruple one, thus it cannot be Prince of Wales.
Thirdly, the one portion of HMS Hood visible in the photo is the aft end of the boat deck and the main mast. this is clearly in view and appears to be totally undamaged. Yet moments after the final action against Bismarck and Prinz Eugen began, HMS Hood received a large-calibre shell hit in this area which set off 4" ready use ammunition and caused a huge fire, which weakened the ship sufficiently for her to break in half when struck in this area again moments before she exploded, yet as can be seen in the photo, this area of the ship is intact and not on fire, therefore it can't have been taken seconds before the explosion.
Fourthly, there were only two British warships actually directly involved in the gun duel with Bismarck and Prinz Eugen were Hood and Prince of Wales. There are two ships shown in this photo, so, irrespective of whether the ship in the foreground is or is not Prince of Wales, there cannot have been any other British warship this close to them during the battle. Therefore where on earth was the man who took this photos standing? The viewpoint here is only a few hundred yards(if that) from the British ships in the photo, so he cant have been on Bismarck or Prinz Eugen, there were no other British ships this close, so he cant have been on a British ship either. The only way for him to have been in the position he must have been in to take this picture, is for him to have been on another ship in company with Hood and the ship in the foreground, therefore the photo cannot have been taken on May 24th 1941 when Hood was sunk.
This photo does in fact show HMS Hood in the western Mediterranean on 9 July 1940, under air attack by Italian SM79 bombers. The ship in the left foreground is HMS Valiant, a Queen Elizabeth class battleship, and the photo was in fact taken from the flight deck of the aircraft carrier HMS Ark Royal. None of the British ships mentioned, Valiant, Ark Royal or Hood were in fact damaged in this air raid


----------



## Glider (Jun 12, 2011)

I believe that its the Hood but it isn't anything to do with the last moments of the ship. You can see the stern of a ship close in to the left and I am pretty confident that its the stern of either a Warsite or R class BB which means that its an air attack. 

Also, before she sank the Hood was hit probably by an 8in and the 4in ready use ammo was on fire. There is no fire in the photo and her paint is almost gloss which would make it an early war photo as colours were dumbed down.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know a lot about this action in question but I will agree it is not the Hoods last moments because of ships locations and photographer location.


----------



## umbry101 (Jun 13, 2011)

here is the last known photo of HMS Hood, taken at 0552 on the morning of 24 May 1941, as she leads Prince of Wales into action against Bismarck and Prinz Eugen. less than ten minutes later Hood was sunk and 1415 men aboard her were dead.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 14, 2011)

To me looks like a mountain behind the hood where Wurger circled it. Just faint but its there. I think it is the hood, but not in the battle with the Bismarck.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2011)

It's actual an attack on the hood by Italian bombers on July 9th 1940. It's been photographed from the Ark Royal. The stern of the ship on the left is from the HMS Valliant.


----------

